# Spares for Aspire Nautilus 2 and Mini



## Ruwaid (7/2/18)

Howzit All! 

I am sorry if this is in the wrong section...

Can anyone direct me to or know of local suppliers/vendors that stocks spares and parts for the Nautilus 2 and mini tanks? Ie. o'rings, seals, replacementt glass, base etc (coils im ok for as I found a few places that have them)

Have seen many international sites but need to try local first!

Thanks in advance guys!!

EDIT...even people willing to part with theirs that are laying around...im willing to purchase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/2/18)

I have a few spare parts (tank, drip tip, glass, etc.) PM me!


----------



## Silver (7/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Howzit All!
> 
> I am sorry if this is in the wrong section...
> 
> ...



Hi @Ruwaid 
Have moved this to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can help you out if they have the items.

Also, potentially try eciggies.co.za - they may have some of these items - not sure but I know they used to stock the Nautilus Mini and some bits and bobs for it.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/2/18)

I have the full Nautilus Mini here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/Aspire-Nautilus-Mini

Coils here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/aspire-nautilus-bvc-coils

and a really cool metal covered glass tank section here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/Aspire-Nautilus-Mini-Hollow-Sleeve

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have the full Nautilus Mini here:
> http://vapeguy.co.za/Aspire-Nautilus-Mini
> 
> Coils here:
> ...


Is there nothing you don't have in the shops store room

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Is there nothing you don't have in the shops store room


ah dude there are so many things I don't have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> ah dude there are so many things I don't have



Like wick made from pure unicorn hair?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ruwaid (8/2/18)

@Silver thank you bud! And for the advice as well 
@BumbleBee awesome man...i was actually going to place an order for juice with you soon  I see you only have the 1.6ohm coils in stock tho?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Silver thank you bud! And for the advice as well
> @BumbleBee awesome man...i was actually going to place an order for juice with you soon  I see you only have the 1.6ohm coils in stock tho?


Awesome 

I don't think I have ever had a request for anything other than the 1.6 ohm coils


----------



## Ruwaid (8/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome
> 
> I don't think I have ever had a request for anything other than the 1.6 ohm coils


Until now! LOL
Will keep that in mind thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Until now! LOL
> Will keep that in mind thanks bud!


Let me know which ones you're after and I'll see what I can do


----------



## Silver (11/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Silver thank you bud! And for the advice as well
> @BumbleBee awesome man...i was actually going to place an order for juice with you soon  I see you only have the 1.6ohm coils in stock tho?



Hi @Ruwaid 
I recall the Nautilus BVC coils used to be at 1.8ohm
Then they changed those to 1.6 ohm
My mom used the 1.6 ohm coils for quite a long time with no problems in her Nautilus Mini
They worked great for her in MTL mode with fruity vapes and tobacco vapes


----------



## M5000 (12/2/18)

If you haven't found the spares you need yet, try @VapePulse they had a few parts in stock..


----------



## Ruwaid (12/2/18)

@Silver @BumbleBee @M5000 thank you guys for the info and heads up! I found some 1.8ohm coils at Eciggies, PTA. @Silver yes bud also used the 1.6ohm since I got the nautlius Mini and the flavour is awesome, esp tobacco juices. Wanted the 1.8ohm so I can crank up the volts just a little 
Still on the hunt for other spares tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Silver @BumbleBee @M5000 thank you guys for the info and heads up! I found some 1.8ohm coils at Eciggies, PTA. @Silver yes bud also used the 1.6ohm since I got the nautlius Mini and the flavour is awesome, esp tobacco juices. Wanted the 1.8ohm so I can crank up the volts just a little
> Still on the hunt for other spares tho.



https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/aspire-nautilus-2-replacement-glass


----------



## Ruwaid (12/2/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

